
Zuckerberg commits Facebook to $10m donation to groups working on racial justice - doppp
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/01/mark-zuckerberg-commits-facebook-to-10-million-donation-to-groups-working-on-racial-justice/
======
sharemywin
It's so messed up that if I gave $20 that would have more of an impact on my
finances than his donation would.

